# First guitar build (Steinberger content)



## sytraxiplague (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys. So I recently bought an old Steinberger body off of Ebay...

..And I've been keeping a Tumblog of the progress. I've been trying to keep track of how many days and hours total that are put into it. Everything is turning out great so far. Beware though; I took a beautiful factory finish and completely demolished it hehe 

Here's a link: Reflections

Here's the Flickr photostream. Lots of extra pics in here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The artist's DeviantArt page: http://sytraxia.deviantart.com/

And here are a few photos by themselves. The descriptions/progress report is on the Tumblr page itself though. So are the super high res versions of the pics. Hopefully you guys like abstract art! 











(By the way, I only taped this lonely section because I wanted to have small bits of the original finish viewable by me only heh)





My first time spray painting anything, ever! I was so pleased with how this base coat came out. No runs, no blotches. Awesome.


----------



## Zei (Jun 29, 2011)

Following on tumblr 

it's looking really nice so far. Looking forward to the progress!


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 29, 2011)

what the.. I don't even..


----------



## skeels (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool- it looks like you shot it with a paintball gun- be careful how thick you go though- globs will ruin your chances of a smooth clearcoat- it had a nice grain for staining but the aqua-burst wasn't cutting it- keep posting! Check out my swirl work thread for some abstract art!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes and yes and then yes again and a little more. I've been wanting to do the same exact thing.


----------



## Swarth (Jun 29, 2011)

That's an interesting looking finish. Can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow. Thanks for all the positive feedback! Glad you guys like it. 

And I'm aware of the "bumpy" clear coat finish. I'm not really worried about it as long as it's smooth and there's no runs. It doesn't have to be flat.

Also I forgot to give credit for the painter! My uncle is doing the artwork. Some of it's probably NSFW though haha. Most of it should be fine though. Hope you enjoy! I'll keep everyone up to date as the progress continues!


----------



## B-lebs (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad someone else on the forum got it. I wanted to pick that up, but went camping when the auction ended. Looks great so far.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jun 30, 2011)

Are the pictures broken for everyone else? I don't know what's wrong with it..

Edit..

So apparently Tumblr rotates its links every week or so. So I have to put fresh links on here every so often lol.. That's convenient. 

The front was started last night and it's looking great! He's starting to do some detail work now. Pic will be up in a couple minutes.

Edit 2. 

Just made a Flickr account. I was going to leave out some photos and only give the best ones. But I have tons of them from the process, so maybe you guys will enjoy the full experience. This should make all of this a bit easier.


----------



## adrock (Jun 30, 2011)

i REALLY like the direction of that paint job! very awesome, excited to see it finished


----------



## JamesM (Jun 30, 2011)

You better clear coat the shit out of that if you want to keep it looking that good.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jun 30, 2011)

The Armada said:


> You better clear coat the shit out of that if you want to keep it looking that good.



Plan on it!


----------



## Mukersman (Jul 1, 2011)

That's the coolest looking cameltoecaster I've ever seen.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 2, 2011)

any chance you were inspired by Paul Masvidals Stein?


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 2, 2011)

MetalMike04 said:


> any chance you were inspired by Paul Masvidals Stein?


Hahaha. I love Cynic and Paul, but that's honestly not what I was going for. I've always loved that painted one though. That thing is bad ass. 

Mine will look more or less like a real painting when it's done, rather than paint smears. Somehow I have a feeling it's going to take a bit longer than expected haha. But that's okay. Quality over speed IMO.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 2, 2011)

I really like the paint job. Its very unique (despite the Cynic photo.)


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 3, 2011)

Update on the painting in first post.

Edit: Nevermind. I guess after a certain amount of edits you can't. So it's down here...


----------



## adrock (Jul 3, 2011)

i'm really stoked on this. the detail on that is badass.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 3, 2011)

Damn dude. thats like a bob ross painting. Every time i watch bob paint, it looks like its gonna be a fucked up clusterfuck, then at the last second he comes in with a few key strokes and makes the thing into a masterpeice. its looking very cool with the progress. how excatly are you doing the dots?


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 3, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Damn dude. thats like a bob ross painting. Every time i watch bob paint, it looks like its gonna be a fucked up clusterfuck, then at the last second he comes in with a few key strokes and makes the thing into a masterpeice. its looking very cool with the progress. how excatly are you doing the dots?


He's doing it very precisely with a very fine tip brush haha. Very tedious work. It's taken quite a few hours just on this section.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 3, 2011)

sytraxiplague said:


> Update on the painting in first post.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. I guess after a certain amount of edits you can't. So it's down here...



New wallpaper...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dude, an alien just splooged all over your guitar...


----------



## Jontain (Jul 4, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Dude, an alien just splooged all over your guitar...


 its a hell of a good looking splooge!!!!

Really different man, look forward to seeing the painting finished!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 4, 2011)

wow man,it's damn cool.i cant wait to see it finished.the details are what makes a great guitar.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 5, 2011)

I call dibs if you ever decide to sell it, btw.


----------



## Ardez (Jul 5, 2011)

Niceeeee.... That's awesome


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 5, 2011)

sytraxiplague said:


> Hahaha. I love Cynic and Paul, but that's honestly not what I was going for. I've always loved that painted one though. That thing is bad ass.


 no prob, just thought id ask it came to mind when i saw it, so far looks like a great guitar may i add.

oh id also have to kill you if you didn't like Cynic haha... ...


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 14, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump. Looks a bit different than before, he finally started on the other side. Sorry for the big wait between posts, I'm doing it as it's being done. Also, ordering a JCustom XS-Trem and "original" style headpiece from eBay this weekend! 

I have a question for the users. What color pickups should I throw in this? I was thinking just going with black, but there's not going to be much black on the guitar. Chrome? I'm really torn between what to do! I'm going for a Seymour JB in the bridge and possibly Cool Rails in the neck and middle. Suggestions for that would be nice too!


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 14, 2011)

Keep in mind, these photos are in a "half way" stage again. There will be changes to the new part, so it's definitely not set in stone!





And just to get a taste of his precision


----------



## adrock (Jul 14, 2011)

every update you post gets me all excited. i'm loving this artwork


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice paintjob, can't wait to see it done!


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 14, 2011)

looking really good, keep us updated!


----------



## JamesM (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## lobee (Jul 14, 2011)

Phenomenal!

As for pickup colors, I think purple would be a safe bet, especially since the the purple octopus(?) looking thing by the volume knob merges right into the bridge pickup route.

Also, blue or light blue would look great. And a lightish orange...and probably red...

Fuck it, this thing will look good no matter which you choose. I'm really envious, dude!


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 14, 2011)

lobee said:


> Phenomenal!
> 
> As for pickup colors, I think purple would be a safe bet, especially since the the purple octopus(?) looking thing by the volume knob merges right into the bridge pickup route.
> 
> ...



I was thinking maybe just go chrome. So it'll reflect everything around and not really have a solid color. That is, if Seymour Duncan makes chrome. I haven't checked into it much. We'll see! The painting's not really near completion, so it's hard to say at this point.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry for all the bumps, if it's too much, just say so  I'm just excited about this project. Plus, he worked on it for like 3+ hours last night, so it's very different from the last post.. Enjoy! 

(yes, the bubbles are more dense on the lower side for now, but that'll be fixed in due time.)











Heh..


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jul 17, 2011)

10/10
Well done, chap
A++ WDBA


----------



## JamesM (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for more wallpapers.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm... What's this?


----------



## JamesM (Jul 25, 2011)

Brb, going to Virginia...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 25, 2011)

First I was like 'HOW CAN YOU RUIN THAT FINISH YOU BALLBAG' then I was like 'DEAR GOD I HAVE AN ERECTION'.


Also I just finished watching 'The Thing' which this finish is kinda reminding me of.  I really like it! You should definitely do more guitars like this when this one is finished.  I look forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the only guitar I want more than this one right now is my custom being built. Other than that, I'd do incredibly nasty things for this. Like, really.

*REALLY.*


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 25, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I think the only guitar I want more than this one right now is my custom being built. Other than that, I'd do incredibly nasty things for this. Like, really.
> 
> *REALLY.*



Haha glad you like it. My uncle said if enough people did, he'd start doing custom paint jobs like this. If you'd ever be interested, just tell me


----------



## technomancer (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow that looks fantastic, VERY nice work on the finish


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hoooooooooooly tits.

I'm 99.9% against painted guitars. This fits in the .1 with a VERY select few (with Daemoness and maybe a Learn)


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 27, 2011)

goddamn... it's perfect. The artwork really reminds me of my own, it's awesome.


----------



## Ruins (Jul 27, 2011)

i like your ocean them! really cool Idea.


----------



## Swarth (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn Shane, your uncle did some really good work on it!


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 27, 2011)

Swarth said:


> Damn Shane, your uncle did some really good work on it!



Heh. Not done yet! Stay tuned


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 28, 2011)

It's a cephalopod love symphony, with strings! like that a whole lot


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 28, 2011)

First I thought that the paintjob totally sucked, then after your details, I fucking love it!!!

First build Steinberger is an awesome idea, maybe gonna build one myself, or upgrade my own.

Keep it up man!


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 28, 2011)

It's at another "halfway" point, so there's probably going to be some major changes. This is no where near final, but here's some progress. 

Also ignore the brown at the bottom as much as possible. That's going to be much darker and have more detail. That was just done to get the structure down.







Annnd, the detail:


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 28, 2011)

Good gawd. I don't know what those things are but I know they are in the ocean somewhere, it's coming together really well!


----------



## Enselmis (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus Christ. 

*mod edit: some thing should be done by pm, the rest of your post was one of them*

Edit: Sorry!


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 30, 2011)

It made a lot of progress last night 






I've edited this next one just a tiny bit, saturation and color-wise. I'm trying to give you guys an accurate idea of what it looks like. The blues are still a little more teal-y, but this looks almost exactly like it does in person. The contrast of colors really pops like the real deal. 





(Hopefully the bumping every few days isn't a big deal. Everyone seems to be enjoying it, so I hope it's not an issue! Don't want to get on anyone's nerves or get in trouble!)


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 30, 2011)

it looks so great! keep the updated pics comin!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 1, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 1, 2011)

I wouldnt mind updates by the hour.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! Hey, I have a quick question. Not sure if it'll happen or not, but I'm just experimenting with ideas in my head.

What do you think of a binding? I think a red binding would really compliment the painting. Or possibly the green. I'm torn at this point, it may not have one at all, but I'm thinking about it! Thanks for the help!

(Edit: A white binding is also in question now, tell me what you think )


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 1, 2011)

I think it looks great with no binding.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Aug 1, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> I think it looks great with no binding.



I agree. It's going to be difficult to paint on the odd shaped surfaces in the horns and bridge end though, so the solution would be a binding. I agree it looks good without, but maybe it would look good with one too. Thanks for the input


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 1, 2011)

Hmmmm for the white binding maybe get white vinyl tape just to see it as a mockup? They might sell red tape too, check out some craft stores in your area maybe.


----------



## theo (Aug 1, 2011)

at first I was all "What is this? ... I don't even"


But now I'm thinking something more along the lines of "FFFFUUUUCK!"


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd keep it sans binding. I think it'd be a little to busy visually if you added any binding to it in conjunction with the paint job


----------



## sytraxiplague (Aug 2, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> I'd keep it sans binding. I think it'd be a little to busy visually if you added any binding to it in conjunction with the paint job



I did a (very crappy) mockup of a white binding. It looked good, but I think I agree. I think we may just take the original dark blue color and paint the sides solid,so it keeps the painting on top as the center of focus, but also keeps it from having to wrap around. I think that's the best option so fair. I agree with you.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan, man, go for it!


----------



## JamesM (Aug 3, 2011)

Uhmuhgawdddd


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 6, 2011)

did you ever finish it?


----------



## theo (Nov 6, 2011)

I was thinking about this build just the other day...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 6, 2011)

Holy shit, that looks beautiful!


----------



## Jason Spell (Nov 10, 2011)

MOAR


----------



## sytraxiplague (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry everyone.. It's been quite a wait. My uncle has been really lazy. I've been trying to push him to work on it. It's so close to being finished, I asked him if he could paint over Thanksgiving break. Hopefully he paints for 2 or 3 days in a row and it'll be 100% complete. That's what I'm hoping for, but we'll see!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, this is coming out great! Can't fucking wait to see the result!
Your uncle still busy? 

Tell him he has a whole forum waiting on its progress...


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jan 9, 2012)

That paintwork is AMAZING!! you should look at some bareknuckles for it, they make the best pups ive ever heard/played and come in loads of options for bobbins and covers. I know masvidal uses a miracle man in the bridge and trilogy suite singlecoils in the middle and neck of his main stein

Bare Knuckle Pickups, UK - Hand Wound Guitar and Bass Pickups


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 12, 2012)

Whoa, that's some trippy shit right there (in a good way!)

Can't wait to see this creature come alive.


----------



## Throat Hole (Jan 12, 2012)

whoa! that artwork is amazing!


----------



## sytraxiplague (Apr 21, 2012)

Sooo.... I've been bugging my uncle lately, and...



























There's still some work to be done, but it's coming along nicely now. The left side isn't _really_ that much darker than the left, I just took the pic beside a window and it lit up the right side a bit. It's more well balanced than it appears in the full pic. Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## bob123 (Apr 21, 2012)

Holy CRAP that is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 21, 2012)

But... But... But...


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 21, 2012)

So, when will paintjobs like that be availble to members?


----------



## bigswifty (Apr 21, 2012)

*HHHNNNGGGGGGG *


----------



## Tymon (Apr 21, 2012)

Kicked your uncle's ass? Nice nice!


----------



## theo (Apr 21, 2012)

With every update this improves more and more, love it


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh man! Glad we got some progress again, looks awesome! Unrelated: how much psychedelic drugs does your uncle use?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 21, 2012)

You broke my winometer!


----------



## sytraxiplague (Apr 22, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Oh man! Glad we got some progress again, looks awesome! Unrelated: how much psychedelic drugs does your uncle use?



None that I know of! Lol. He just goes with the flow.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 22, 2012)

Remember to do tons of clear coat over that, so it stays intact!


----------



## sytraxiplague (Apr 22, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> Remember to do tons of clear coat over that, so it stays intact!



I actually didn't want to at first because I couldn't find crap about clear coating over acrylic online. But I have this can of stuff from Home Depot that did pretty good on the test board. It's a little soft (but I think part of that was because of the wood too). So I think I'm going to use that and just be careful with it.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 23, 2012)

That is absolutely wonderful artwork. The detail is phenomenal! I can't even imagine the man hours going into that thing... You should be proud!


----------



## Pushingink (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow,
Absolutely stunning. Your uncle is one hell of an artist. Can't wait to see it finished and back together.
Ridiculously good


----------



## EpicFlail (Apr 23, 2012)

That paint job makes me think of what would happen if Dead to Fall's Phoenix Throne album had a baby with Of Montreal's Skeletal Lamping album. Or something along the lines of that. If the baby was a guitar....

What I'm trying to say is that this looks AMAZING. I can't wait to see this thing completed!

Also, your pants match the paint job. Well, half of it at least.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Apr 23, 2012)

Artifacts in Motion said:


> That is absolutely wonderful artwork. The detail is phenomenal! I can't even imagine the man hours going into that thing... You should be proud!



I definitely appreciate all the work he's putting into it. He's awesome! It's supposed to be a kind-of graduation gift, but I'll end up paying in back in the long run lol. Hopefully more pics in the next day or two! He's working on it tonight for a couple hours.



EpicFlail said:


> Also, your pants match the paint job. Well, half of it at least.



Oh no, you spotted my awful plaid PJs  haha.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 23, 2012)

Do yourself a favor, skip the lowes stuff.

Amazon.com: POR 15 GLISTEN PC CLEAR COAT PINT KIT WITH HARDNER: Automotive


You can brush that on pretty level, and it sands out really well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2012)

So fucking trippy... You, sir, are winning.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Apr 23, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Do yourself a favor, skip the lowes stuff.
> 
> Amazon.com: POR 15 GLISTEN PC CLEAR COAT PINT KIT WITH HARDNER: Automotive
> 
> ...



I would, but i can't sand because the painting is quite textured. That's why a spray-and-leave would be the best option at this point. I know it'll be settling for a cheaper way out, but I think it's my only option for a smooth finish. Unless you could suggest any other sprays that work good over acrylic paint that won't melt it or anything.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 23, 2012)

sytraxiplague said:


> I would, but i can't sand because the painting is quite textured. That's why a spray-and-leave would be the best option at this point. I know it'll be settling for a cheaper way out, but I think it's my only option for a smooth finish. Unless you could suggest any other sprays that work good over acrylic paint that won't melt it or anything.



Nah, you can put it on fairly thick. It wont react to acrylic either. 4 or 5 coats of that stuff, and you will have a flat level finish.


----------



## Tymon (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't save on the clear coat. You don't want a home sprayed easy way out coating, they are way too soft and will dent and scratch incredibly easy. Speaking from experience haha.

For something this nice, I'd take it to a pro clear coat dude. He can also get it flat and polished, which will look awesome with this artwork.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Am I only one who is reminded of the little mermaid when looking at this?


----------



## sytraxiplague (Apr 27, 2012)

Tymon said:


> I wouldn't save on the clear coat. You don't want a home sprayed easy way out coating, they are way too soft and will dent and scratch incredibly easy. Speaking from experience haha.
> 
> For something this nice, I'd take it to a pro clear coat dude. He can also get it flat and polished, which will look awesome with this artwork.



Fair enough. I'll check into automotive shops as well to see if they'll do it. I was thinking flat myself, but then hand grease could make that look splotchy and bad... At least what I've seen from matte clear finishes. I'll probably go for gloss.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Apr 27, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Am I only one who is reminded of the little mermaid when looking at this?



The little mermaid if the little mermaid had Metroids and parasites and giant octopus monsters hahaha.


----------



## sytraxiplague (May 4, 2012)

I almost forgot! Survey time. Should my Moses neck have dots or no dots? I'm kinda torn. I wanted side-dots only, but since the painting has some dots, it could be cool to just leave them.. Not sure what I want. That's where you guys come in.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 4, 2012)

How about wave dot inlays??


----------



## sytraxiplague (May 5, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> How about wave dot inlays??



Does Moses even do that? I'm afraid of a 400+ dollar neck price D: D: But I guess it would be worth it. Good idea.


----------



## sytraxiplague (May 17, 2012)

I've decided no inlays. 

Also, I think I have a winner when it comes to clearing the guitar! Took it to a local body shop and they did a great job on the tester i made. Also.. I got a little package in the mail today... Only 2 though, the third is on the way.. 

Also a bit more painting has been done. The left side is starting to get attention now. It should be done pretty soon! 
Sorry about the light, it's sundown, so it looks a little dark/weird. 







Detail winning: 





What do you guys think I should do about pickup mounting? Clear or something? I plan on putting a clear plate over the back cavity as well, so I think that could possibly be a good accent. Not quite sure though. I didn't want to use one at all at first, but the spacing is so wide that I'm basically going to have to.


----------



## Goatchrist (May 17, 2012)

This will be the most beautiful GM out there! Amazing!

You can take a look at my Moses neck without dots here: New Moses Neck!

Tell your uncle he is amazing!


----------



## iron blast (May 18, 2012)

do tranparent blue covers and/or add blue led's or luminlay glow in the dark side dots


----------



## theo (May 18, 2012)

^YES


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 18, 2012)

So when you wanna sell that thing you let me know.


----------



## tommychains (May 18, 2012)

HOLY CHRIST THATS AWESOME.

I can only imagine the attention to detail.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 3, 2012)

Only another week or two with the progress he's had the past couple days and it's going to be done.. Super psyched except Moses messed up my neck, and it's taken them like a month to fix the issue haha.. Anywho.....
















(This part below isn't done yet, but I love the detail.. It's great.)





(This part is sweet as well.. Very Transformers The Movie)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmmm I personally would've liked to see him leave most of the reds and dark colours on there but my god does that look amazing nonetheless. Your uncle is a very talented guy.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 3, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Hmmm I personally would've liked to see him leave most of the reds and dark colours on there but my god does that look amazing nonetheless. Your uncle is a very talented guy.


I'm sure they'll be there haha. Like I said, still not done. He's always very concerned when it comes to balance, so I think he'll definitely put some of the darker tones in later on. Especially considering those flames at the bottom will still be orange/red. He just puts that white/purple base layer as a pre-layer because the colors do well over top of it it and it's really easy to get good detail with that shade.


----------



## Jet9 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's disgusting in the most beautiful way. I love it. Way to go, man.


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 3, 2012)

Legendary thread is legendary.


This is like... guitar of the fucking century.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 3, 2012)

DAT ARTWORK!!1!


----------



## theo (Jul 3, 2012)

great to see progress on this!!


----------



## aaron_rose (Jul 4, 2012)

reminds me of femo dough sorta


----------



## bob123 (Jul 4, 2012)

Brass pup cover would be extremely cool and would match.


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 4, 2012)

That's incredible! To say the least!


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm still looking for my jaw...


----------



## Jason Spell (Jul 4, 2012)

This is a fantastic piece. Not to be super weird, but your approach to painting - color selection, composition, mood, technique, detail work - is extremely similar to my own. Extremely.


----------



## spilla (Jul 5, 2012)

Only just found this thread now, cant believe the progress it has gone through, looks great!


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 6, 2012)

DUDE! :O

Holy crap this has turned out incredible! You sir are a gentleman and a scholar! I want to send you my RG7 asap!


----------



## skeels (Jul 6, 2012)

^I know, right?


----------



## Vicious7 (Jul 7, 2012)

This is very pretty! You've waited a long time for this to finish and I can see the wait was well worth it with how incredible the attention to detail is!


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 7, 2012)

You make me want to buy an old Steinberger and go to town on it 

That paintwork is amazing!


----------



## Be_eM (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know how I managed to miss that thread until now, but this is one beautiful piece of art and will be a great guitar for sure. I'm truly impressed 

Bernd


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Diggin' it!


----------



## sytraxiplague (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry for bumping without an update... Well... It's kind of an update..

So several several months ago, I ordered a neck from Moses; no dots. I got it promptly and everything was good... Except one thing. The neck had dots. 

I send the neck back and I know it takes a little bit of time for custom orders, that's cool with me. I get an email from Steve a week or two later saying that it's going to be shipped that weekend. 

3 or so more weeks pass and I decide to email Steve about this situation. I get no email replies (after sending 3 emails and waiting at least a week for something). I call, and my call is ignored. I finally resort to pretending to buy a new neck, and I get called back within ten minutes (outrage).... Not sure which of the guys answered, but they were basically speechless and didn't know what to say because I had tricked them. After stuttering around, the man finally said it would ship out by the end of the week.

After another several weeks of no neck, I finally shoot an email saying I'm going to contact Paypal and get my money back and file a claim against them. Within 2 days I receive a tracking number for the neck being sent to me. It's a shame you have to resort to these tactics with Moses before getting the product...

SO. After all of this, I believe the neck was thrown together in those 2 days that it took them to send it out. It's a beautiful neck, but the frets on the lower end of the neck look bent, and there is a crack where the truss rod is at the headpiece. I just received it about 2 days ago and I promptly emailed them, so I'll wait a bit longer for a response. 

If I don't get one what should I do? Technically I have a neck, and they have my money. I'm 90% sure at this point they will ignore all my attempts to contact them. This is outrageous and I just want the neck done right. That shouldn't be so much to ask, especially for such an expensive product. Quality is a must. If anyone is interested I will post the pictures I emailed Steve of the cracked headpiece and crooked frets. I'd really like some advice on what I could possibly do.


----------



## Tymon (Sep 23, 2012)

Crap dude! I have similar problems with my neck which I ordered from Moses. First off, it took them a ridiculously long time to have it shipped. Then when I got it, it didn't have stainless steel frets in it. To which I got a reply that it SHOULD have ss frets. Well yeah, of course it SHOULD, that's what I ordered, but it were definitely normal frets. So I sent it back, which is almost 2 months ago. Still waiting for a new neck with ss frets.

And communication is pretty crappy indeed...

Not sure what I'd do in your situation because well, they're pretty much the only company who makes Stein necks! As you prolly know...


----------



## bob123 (Sep 24, 2012)

Better Business Bureau


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 30, 2013)

What an horror story man! I would be very interested in seeing this pictures.
I hope it turns out OK for you.

Strange, when I talked to Steve the communication was good and he answered quickly and accepted my honest feedback(my neck had a scratch on the 23th fret), probably because I told him that I can live with that(mainly because I did not want to send it back to the states). But for that price quality is a must, I totally agree with you on that!

Here's the "scratch".







You got me scared, I wanted to buy an fretless carbon neck for my Steinberger bass, guess I'll have to risk it. :-/

Good luck to you sir!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy crap!

I forgot all about this thread. It's been a while!

That artwork is looking sick!


----------



## theo (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread updates so slowly haha You had me excited Konfyouzd!


----------



## bigswifty (Feb 1, 2013)

sytraxiplague said:


>



TRIFORCE.

Dude, this mod is incredible!
Can't wait to see this put together


----------



## Jason Spell (May 21, 2013)

Apologies for the necrobump. Asking two things: Did you ever get the neck situation resolved? And do you have completed pics of the assembled guitar?


----------



## sytraxiplague (Aug 19, 2013)

Jason Spell said:


> Apologies for the necrobump. Asking two things: Did you ever get the neck situation resolved? And do you have completed pics of the assembled guitar?



Well, it's been a while, had some family issues to resolve recently so the guitar has been put on hold for a while. The painting is reaallyyy reaallyyy close to complete. 

I already have the neck, bridge, pups, etc. the neck is finally correct, despite a weird glue-ish/rough-type spot around the 7th fret on the fretboard itself.. I'm just choosing to ignore it because it was such a hassle to deal with the first time. I'll post a picture in a few minutes of the guitar at it's current state. It hasn't changed too much since last time..

Sorry, the tri-force is gone, but I understand it's removal haha. I didn't want to bring this back from the dead since there hasn't been much progress, but since it's already been done, I might has well post a picture or two now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2013)

I forgot about this beast... Hurry up and put her back together!


----------



## pondman (Aug 19, 2013)

sytraxiplague said:


> Well, it's been a while, had some family issues to resolve recently so the guitar has been put on hold for a while. The painting is reaallyyy reaallyyy close to complete.
> 
> I already have the neck, bridge, pups, etc. the neck is finally correct, despite a weird glue-ish/rough-type spot around the 7th fret on the fretboard itself.. I'm just choosing to ignore it because it was such a hassle to deal with the first time. I'll post a picture in a few minutes of the guitar at it's current state. It hasn't changed too much since last time..
> 
> Sorry, the tri-force is gone, but I understand it's removal haha. I didn't want to bring this back from the dead since there hasn't been much progress, but since it's already been done, I might has well post a picture or two now.


Amazing art work  What kind of paints did you use to paint it ?


----------



## sytraxiplague (Aug 19, 2013)

pondman said:


> Amazing art work  What kind of paints did you use to paint it ?



My uncle is using acrylic.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 19, 2013)

This is my first time seeing this guitar, and I gotta say I like it a lot. Not sure I'd ever feel comfortable playing what is essentially a work of art. I'm damn curious to see it put together.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see it painted, I love it, man!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 19, 2013)

Goddamn. Glad to see this thing getting closer to being done.


----------



## theo (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit that looks stunning...


----------

